# Something different from me...two trucks!!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Taking a break from airplanes I built these two 1/48 scale German trucks.




































































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Targets! 

Very nice!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John P!

Yes its rare for me to build targets but I needed a break from airplanes....plus I like the German cargo trucks and think they look cool, I have a larger 1/35 scale Opel Blitz in the stash but will wait a while before I build it.










Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I very much like the mottled 1944/45 "ambush" paint scheme on the tanker truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, great work!!! I can see Richard Burton looking out the driver's door! Very nice.

Steve


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Seaview and Steve!

Can't wait to show everybody my next model...its huge!

Agentsmith


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

They are breath takingly superb!!! :thumbsup:
But really, you are just saying that they are 1/48 kits when instead you just photoshopped some historical pictures... right??


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks AJ-1701!

I can only WISH I could photoshop that well to do that.


Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

both look great


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Wow, love the cammo schemes, particularly the hard-top truck. That patch of ground and those mountains in the distance are going to become famous!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks again Jafo and Cro-Magnon Man!

Agentsmith


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

agentsmith......s.moe,here......As usual from you, two more great builds,very nicely done.....Keep up the great work, Am looking forward to your next project.......s.moe......out.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks s.moe!

Later today I will have new piccies of my now just finished projects.


Agentsmith


----------

